# We killed Osama Bin Laden !!!!



## miniwhinny (May 1, 2011)

That'll teach him to mess with us


----------



## Marty (May 1, 2011)

Its about time

YAY for us


----------



## Helicopter (May 2, 2011)

The mongrel!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 2, 2011)

USA, USA, USA, I didn't think I would live to see this day! God Bless America, Land that I love! Thank you Mr. President! Thank you Seals!


----------



## HGFarm (May 2, 2011)

Not only a relief for the U.S. but for the rest of the world that he has been keeping in a turmoil by his hateful terrorist activities. However, there are many groups from his organization out there still... Bye bye Bin Laden!


----------



## Matt73 (May 2, 2011)

That's great news! I'm glad the U.S. got revenge



However, the death of one man is not going to change anything, unfortunately, regarding extremists and terrrorism in general....



It's also not going to bring back the 3000+ people who died on 9/11. He's already been replaced.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 2, 2011)

Oh Matt, I don't think it was about revenge, to me it was about justice and sending a message to the rest of the terrorist that if you kill 3000+ of our brothers and sisters we will hunt you down even if it takes years and we will smit you. You are right about the fact that yes he has a second in command and so on and so on, but we will never give up our fight against these terrorists that try to hurt not only us but other countries as well. I live close to D.C my girls and son work there, the distruction at the pentagon was a horror, people were evacuated, my children were crying, and stuck in traffic gridlock trying to get out of the city, phones were down. My children in another state were calling, asking what is going on? I watched in horror holding my then infant grandson as the towers collapsed. To me this was an act of war committed against my country and yours. I'm so relieved he is finally gone and that it was done by us, our military, our President. It sends a powerful message to the rest of them. After feeding horses this morning there wer three bald eagles flying over the trees. They were screeching and soaring, they were proclaiming freedom from this hateful man. That is just my opinion. ET TA HY!


----------



## Matt73 (May 2, 2011)

Don't get me wrong. It's great news. For sure. Justice/revenge...same thing.


----------



## HGFarm (May 2, 2011)

The world needs less people like him, but that will never happen. I think by dwelling on this all over the media it is just pushing him closer to the martyrdom he thought he deserved and preached about. People of his type dont get anything out of it by one of their own being killed- they think that is the purpose of it all...... It would have been better off if they had just announced he was deceased and then DROPPED IT instead of feeding off of it (which I think is more of a political ploy also)- he would not get the notoriety that he so richly THOUGHT he deserved and the rest of his followers would not be able to feed into it either.


----------



## Jill (May 2, 2011)

I am very happy he's gone. When I heard the news last night, I had to wake up H and tell him... then call my parents and wake them up to tell them, too





Still, I can't help but realize how much better it would have been if he hadn't slipped through Bill Clinton's fingers in the 90's. History would read much differently if so.

I love what Glenn Beck said today: "Personally, I wouldn't have wrapped him in white cloth. I'd have wrapped him up in bacon, and then I would have sewn him up inside of a football, and I would have buried him under the 50 yard line at the Meadowlands."


----------



## sfmini (May 2, 2011)

Posted by a friend:

I have a hard time celebrating the death of another human being, even if I think his behavior is reprehensible. I remember the anger and disbelief I felt when I watched the videos of muslims celebrating the attacks of 09/11. We need to act with dignity and not inflame this problem any further. I just pray for peace and a better world for my kids.

Another one : "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that" Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## barnbum (May 2, 2011)

Jody---



Thank you for sharing.


----------



## horsehug (May 2, 2011)

Thank you, Jody!

Susan O.


----------



## Sue_C. (May 2, 2011)

sfmini said:


> Posted by a friend:
> 
> I have a hard time celebrating the death of another human being, even if I think his behavior is reprehensible. I remember the anger and disbelief I felt when I watched the videos of muslims celebrating the attacks of 09/11. We need to act with dignity and not inflame this problem any further. I just pray for peace and a better world for my kids.
> 
> Another one : "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that" Martin Luther King, Jr.


While I will not "celebrate" his death, I am glad he is no longer alive. With his death comes the merest chance that some people will live, that would surely of died had _he_ continued to live. As I am a retired Military member, I know too many lives that have been affected by him this past decade...lets hope and pray that this can soon end peaceably...not likely to happen, but something to hope and pray for just the same...no matter WHO you are praying to.

Inasmuch as I would love to always agree with Martin Luther King, I also think that we cannot love the leaders such as Bin Laden into changing...for the most part they are well-educated fanatics...they don't understand love as it could change them...only as their love for Allah as it can change the World.


----------



## weebiscuit (May 2, 2011)

sfmini said:


> Posted by a friend:
> 
> I have a hard time celebrating the death of another human being, even if I think his behavior is reprehensible. I remember the anger and disbelief I felt when I watched the videos of muslims celebrating the attacks of 09/11. We need to act with dignity and not inflame this problem any further. I just pray for peace and a better world for my kids.
> 
> Another one : "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that" Martin Luther King, Jr.


Personally, I rejoice. I celebrate his death. I only hope that they show pictures of his dead-butt carcass on TV, with Americans celebrating in the background, so all those Muslim terrorists can feel the same kind of horror that the rest of the world felt when the USS Cole was bombed, or our embassies were bombed, or when the Towers fell, and the plane crashed in PA, or when Daniel Pearl's beheading was filmed and shown on videos all over the world.

I am literally sick to death of all this political "PC" garbage and bleeding heart liberals who wish to impose their whining "I hate to see someone celebrating the death of a human being" on those of us who are thrilled to death that this piece of filth has been removed from the earth.

His death was not returning "hate for hate." Rather, it was the administration of justice to a mass murderer who, for the last 20 years rejoiced in killing completely innocent people as they went about their daily lives. It was, as the Bible says, "an eye for an eye."


----------



## Mini Horse Lover (May 2, 2011)

I thank our Military men and women everyday for their service. I was actually on my way to bed last night and let boy toy flip on the tv and we saw the news. I felt so excited! The wait is finally over!


----------



## ohmt (May 3, 2011)

Bleeding heart liberals whining? A little hypocritical are we? 

I'm with sfmini-thank you for posting those.


----------



## bevann (May 3, 2011)

I for one am glad he is gone.Hopefully his death will result in saving many more lives that might be lost if he were to continue his murderous ways.IMO he was just a fanatic who used his religion to do many bad deeds.It is very difficult for many of us who revere life so much to understand cultures who have so little value for the life of anyone who believes in a different supreme being than we do.I am so sorry he caused so much suffering for many in this country and even in his own country.


----------



## susanne (May 3, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> Personally, I rejoice. I celebrate his death....I am literally sick to death of all this political "PC" garbage and bleeding heart liberals who wish to impose their whining...


I'm used to this sort of language directed at me, but I'm truly angry to hear such rude, ethnocentric garbage aimed at such kind, sincere people as sfminis, barnbum and horsehug.

You may speak of "an eye for an eye," but THEY are the ones following the words of Jesus.

Thank you, sfminis, for reminding us that, even when we are proud to see justice prevail, we can still remember who we are supposed to be: a nation that respects all life.


----------



## love_casper (May 3, 2011)

An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.

“Like many people, I feel like celebrating. Remember this feeling. It is human, and can help us understand when others express bloodlust.” – John Green


----------



## sfmini (May 3, 2011)

Thanks to those of you for the kind words. One thing I do want to make clear, I am agnostic but believe in living a good, honest life and respecting the lives and beliefs of others. As someone who had a long term relationship with a Muslim, and who works for a Muslim, I respect their beliefs and absolutely feel they are no more like Bin Laden than we are like Charles Manson or Hitler. I found a link to this blog this morning, and wanted to share it with you all.

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2011/05/02/is-it-morally-right-to-celebrate-bin-ladens-death/

By John Blake, CNN

One newspaper headline eulogy read, “Rot in heck.” Televised chants echoed:

“U.S.A.! U.S.A!”

Americans spilled into the streets for spontaneous celebrations after news spread that Osama bin Laden, the al Qaeda leader behind the 9/11 terrorist attacks, had been assassinated.

Yet another reaction took place in more sober moments as people of faith watched the giddy celebrations with a tangled mix of emotions.

Is it morally wrong to celebrate the assassination of bin Laden in such a festive, patriotic way?

That’s the question that troubled Danielle Tumminio, an Episcopal priest, who fought back tears as she digested the news that bin Laden had been killed.

Tumminio was in New York on September 11, 2001. Her Long Island neighborhood, filled with lawyers, stockbrokers and firefighters, lost scores of people in the attacks.

“I remember coming home and smelling the smoke, seeing the debris and going to the funerals,” Tumminio says. “I actually studied abroad because I wanted to get away from feeling unsafe.”

But when Tumminio saw images of Americans celebrating, she felt something else: moral ambivalence.

Osama bin Laden's death: How should we feel?

“My first reaction was, ‘I wish I was with them,’” Tumminio says. “My second reaction was, ‘This is disgusting. We shouldn’t be celebrating the death of anybody.’ It felt gross.”

Jubilance, exaltation, revulsion - all those emotions mingled as people of faith struggled to find an appropriate response to bin Laden’s death.

No one we interviewed for this story denied the importance of bin Laden’s death; the heroism of the American soldiers; the importance of serving justice.

But religious leaders of different faiths say no one should rejoice in the death of a person, even a hated enemy.

Rabbi Shmuel Herzfeld says that when people hear about the downfall of an enemy, rabbis often remind them of a verse from Proverbs: “Do not rejoice when your enemy falls, and do not let your heart be glad when he stumbles.”

Herzfeld - who is the rabbi of Ohev Sholom, The National Synagogue, the oldest and largest Orthodox synagogue in Washington, D.C. - says that according to the Talmud, “God does not rejoice with the fall of the wicked.”

“As the rabbinic teaching goes, as the children of Israel were crossing the sea and the army of Pharaoh was drowning, God rebuked the angels for showing excessive joy,” Herzfeld says.

Emad El-Din Shahin, a professor of religion at the University of Notre Dame, says the Quran also teaches reverence for every life, even the most repugnant ones.

He says Islam stresses that the death of a person should be observed in a respectful and solemn way for all people, not just Muslims.

He told a story from Islam to illustrate his point.

The Prophet Mohammad was sitting by a road one day when a funeral procession came by. The prophet stood up out of respect, says Shahin.

“The people with him told him, ‘But he’s not a Muslim.’

“The Prophet Mohammad said, ‘Isn’t it a human soul?’”

Shahin says most Muslims reject the notion that bin Laden was a Muslim leader.

“Bin Laden did not represent Islam or Muslims,” Shahin says. “He was an aberration. Most of the teachings and practices of al Qaeda were condemned by the majority of Muslim scholars and populations.”

One Christian leader pointed to a biblical story from the life of Jesus. Scott Appleby, a history professor who studies the roots of religious violence at Notre Dame, said that when Jesus was surrounded by guards near the end of his life, one of his disciples picked up a sword.

Jesus rebuked the disciple, saying, “Those who live by the sword die by the sword.”

“Certainly Osama bin Laden, who lived by the sword, received the world’s form of justice,” says Appleby. “But do we really think that violence, even a ‘justified’ act of violence, has the capacity to heal the wounds inflicted by violence - or to end the cycle of violence?”

Some leaders say that dancing on bin Laden’s grave is wrong from an ethical point of view as well.

“Killing someone should never be a cause for celebration or joy,” says Rick Halperin, past chairman of the board of directors of Amnesty International USA.

“We as a nation are repulsed when we see Muslims dancing over the death of

Americans. Why would we think our reaction would not be seen as disgusting behavior to them?”

The best reaction would be “somber reflection,” says Halperin, who is also director of Southern Methodist University’s Embrey Human Rights Program.

Tumminio, the Episcopal priest, has already arrived at that place. She says she plans to preach a sermon about the appropriate reaction to bin Laden’s death. She’s still sorting through what she will say.

“I think people have a right to celebrate. I don’t think there’s anything wrong with holding up American flags. But I don’t think we should celebrate the taking of life.”

There’s at least one sentiment she feels no ambivalence about.

Bin Laden’s death should give the United States something else its citizens have craved since September 11, 2001.

“I think this is going to be unifying for us,” she says. “Very few things have been unifying for us in the past 10 years.”


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2011)

:yeah



I'm VERY happy he's dead and happier still that he was killed by an American soldier



:yeah


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> I am literally sick to death of all this political "PC" garbage and bleeding heart liberals who wish to impose their whining "I hate to see someone celebrating the death of a human being" on those of us who are thrilled to death that this piece of filth has been removed from the earth.


AGREED!!! I love Ann Coulter's quote: _"While the form of treachery varies slightly from case to case, liberals always manage to take the position that most undermines American security."_ In my opinion, political correctness doesn't make us better or nicer, it just keeps us from saying some of the things that are actually the most valid and worthwhile. Honestly, one recent "finger wagging" post to you here just made me think all the more about whiny liberals... annoying, transparent and totally unsurprising.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 3, 2011)

SFmini. Thank you for that. Glad he is gone.


----------



## Sonya (May 3, 2011)

I am extremely glad he is gone if it's all true...am I doing cartwheels over it? no, but I did toast to my military when I heard the news. I didn't get to watch much news yesterday, have they released any pics/tapes? Am I the only one who has questions and is alittle skeptical right now?


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2011)

Sonya, there are a lot of rumors and speculation. Supposedly, there is hesitation to release photos because they are graphic -- however, it seems to me that most red blooded Americans have wanted to see a bullet in OBL's skull for nearly a decade. It won't be graphic enough to upset me I'm quite sure. Recent rumor (w/in the past hour) has it that the White House may release a single image today, and I heard earlier this morning that video footage of the burial at sea may also be released.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (May 3, 2011)

i have to say i'm in the middle, i'm relieved that he's dead but i'm also worried what Al Quieda will do to get back at us for killing him





This probably has them plotting revenge as we speak


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2011)

Molly said:


> i have to say i'm in the middle, i'm relieved that he's dead but i'm also worried what Al Quieda will do to get back at us for killing him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molly, you're right to be concerned but realize that our Nation was top of the terrorists' list of targets before we killed OBL. Nothing has really changed in that department. They've been plotting against us full time for years and years.


----------



## HGFarm (May 3, 2011)

Yep, felling one tree does not make the forest disappear and by keeping all this in the media that forest may just burst into flames. He was not the only terrorist out there and where you cut down one tree, another will grow in it's place.

By making a public spectacle out of all this, would have been exactly what he wanted- they dont care if they die for crying out loud- they call the suicide bombers for a reason.

I wish the media would just drop it and quit sensationalizing everything to the point they are repeating themselves 800 times....

I also remember the disgust I felt when the opposing forces cheered over the 9/11 hits and other evil things they did- by doing the same, what makes us any better than they are?


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> I also remember the disgust I felt when the opposing forces cheered over the 9/11 hits and other evil things they did- by doing the same, what makes us any better than they are?


Cheering the death of thousands of innocent Americans vs. rejoicing in the elimination of a mass murder and terrorist leader... Really, where's the comparison?


----------



## Sue_C. (May 3, 2011)

> Cheering the death of thousands of innocent Americans vs. rejoicing in the elimination of a mass murder and terrorist leader... Really, where's the comparison?


Gotta admit she's got a very valid point there.


----------



## miniwhinny (May 3, 2011)

If we're quoting religion - let's at least get it right with what god really feels about killing, vengeance and your ememies.

Deuteronomy 32

32:35 "To me [God] belongeth vengeance, and recompense ... for the day of their destruction is at hand."

32:39 See now that I, even I, am HE, I kill, and I make alive; I wound, and I heal: neither is there any that can deliver out of my hand.

32:41 If I whet my glittering sword, and mine hand take hold on judgment; I will render vengeance to mine enemies, and will reward them that hate me.

32:42 I will make mine arrows drunk with blood, and my sword shall devour flesh; and that with the blood of the slain and of the captives, from the beginning of revenges upon the enemy.

32:43 Rejoice, O ye nations, with his people: for he will avenge the blood of his servants, and will render vengeance to his adversaries, and will be merciful unto his land, and to his people.






The god of the bible is in no way loving. In fact not counting the millions of innocents he intentionally drowned in the great flood and burned alive in S & G, and wiped out in plagues, the ACTUAL researchable number of people killed by god, documented in the bible, comes to

*2,476,633 *the calculated number is as high as 25 MILLION !!!! If he lived today he'd be tried as a genocidal maniac.

If you think or don't think killing OBL is good or bad, moral or immoral...go for it for your own morality. Religious people who sit preaching how god wouldn't like it amaze me because god relished in killing people. In fact he enchouraged it. It's right there, in black and white, indisputable, in the bible.








And just so there's no doubt where I stand on this issue. I'm THRILLED he's dead. I'm thrilled that a member of the US Navy Seals had the honor and pleasure of doing it. And I think a memorial to him would have been awesome...a glass box with his head in it - on display at ground zero where for a dollar any man (or woman) willing could drop his (her) pants and mark the territory for all those who have perished because of this b*****d.








Do I think this is all over because he's dead...no way. Am I going to crawl in a hole in fear of what this may have started...No WAY !!! I'm American, I'm proud of it and I say to anyone wanting to destroy our way of life and our innocent families...

"Bring it on baby!"


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 3, 2011)

sfmini said:


> Thanks to those of you for the kind words. One thing I do want to make clear, I am agnostic but believe in living a good, honest life and respecting the lives and beliefs of others. As someone who had a long term relationship with a Muslim, and who works for a Muslim, I respect their beliefs and absolutely feel they are no more like Bin Laden than we are like Charles Manson or Hitler.



Boy those are some true words.

While I am happy that this man in particular was taken care of I have to admit I do worry what is to come next. For his followers we have made him even more of a hero


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2011)

~Lisa~ said:


> While I am happy that this man in particular was taken care of I have to admit I do worry what is to come next. For his followers we have made him even more of a hero


There has been strong reason to have been concerned all along. There's very little that is more important than strong National defense and security programs. Without those, we really may not have an economy, personal liberties, or little horses to worry over. We might not have a USA. It's nearly immaterial that we've taken OBL out of the picture when it comes to terrorist rage and animosity against our Nation. We're just as much at the top of their "most hated" list today as we were on Sunday morning. They still just hate us more than they hate any other Nation. They want to eliminate us now. They wanted to eliminate us last week, last month, last year, etc. Sure, they're now swearing out revenge, but haven't they been making declarations about their war on the USA and that they will bring us to our knees for a long, long time? _Yes_, they have. We need to pursue our Nation's interest and defense without regard for angering the perpetually angry terrorists. There will never be a way to appease them, and there is also no moral or patriotic reason to try.


----------



## Reble (May 3, 2011)

God bless the US MILITARY who completed their mission to take out Bin Laden. It is refreshing to see justice prevail. Thank you!!!!



:yeah


----------



## weebiscuit (May 3, 2011)

susanne said:


> I'm used to this sort of language directed at me, but I'm truly angry to hear such rude, ethnocentric garbage aimed at such kind, sincere people as sfminis, barnbum and horsehug.
> 
> You may speak of "an eye for an eye," but THEY are the ones following the words of Jesus.
> 
> Thank you, sfminis, for reminding us that, even when we are proud to see justice prevail, we can still remember who we are supposed to be: a nation that respects all life.


I'm sorry, but you are pointing a finger at me where it is not deserved. I certainly did NOT go after sfminis, barnbum, or horsebug.

I responded to a post that sfmini said was "posted by a friend." So, I was responding to the "un-named" person who originally posted that. And, I have a feeling that the original post that came from was actually first broadcast on NPR radio, as I heard the exact same words spoken on it on Monday morning. THAT was what I was responding to. To the people who are disturbed by Americans who rejoice in the death of an insane murderer of innocents, women, and children.

Our nation is celebrating this event, as it should be. But no matter how much we, as Americans, gather together on any subject, there is always going to be a group who wants to throw a wet blanket on the celebration, because they are "offended." Well, you know what? No one has a constitutional right to NOT be offended.

I do not make personal attacks on people on this board. What you are trying to do, susanne, is bring sfminis, barnbum, and horsehug into your camp, by including them in your post, and trying to make it look like I made an "attack" on them. You are blowing smoke.

As far as I know, sfminis did NOT make that post and say it was HER opinion. It might very well be, but if someone has the right to post their opinion on this matter, I have as much right to post mine.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (May 3, 2011)

Jill said:


> Molly, you're right to be concerned but realize that our Nation was top of the terrorists' list of targets before we killed OBL. Nothing has really changed in that department. They've been plotting against us full time for years and years.


i know, but this may give them more motiviation.


----------



## Ashley (May 3, 2011)

I dont think this will give them any more power then it ever did. Nothings going to change until they are all dead. Taking out the leader only means their will be a new leader. You can bet money on them having a plan for the day that this happened.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 3, 2011)

Regretfully there are extremists in every relgion, culture and country. We even have them here, just look at Westboro Babtist Church. Killing this one man, is only the tip of the iceburg, and what scares me most are the home grown terriosts that believed in this mans teachings and his ways. They could be your neighbor or standing in line with you at the store, you won't know until they strike, but, I'm with Miniwhinny, I am proud Cherokee, proud American, yes you can bring it on baby, I will fight you till the death to save all I hold dear.

God Bless America!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 3, 2011)

I think the wide array of emotional responses to the news (as well as in this thread) is natural. We're all different, so we're going to react in different ways, and honestly I think we as Americans live such sheltered lives that many of us are still struggling with our feelings over 9/11. Hopefully Bin Laden's death will offer some much-needed resolution, even if it's short-lived. MLK, who is heavily quoted in this thread (and once erroneously), also said this:

"He who passively accepts evil is as much involved in it as he who helps to perpetrate it. He who accepts evil without protesting against it is really cooperating with it."

I think we can all agree with that, even if we "protest" evil in different ways.


----------



## SampleMM (May 3, 2011)

Thank you Bob --Captain (C6) US Navy on the USS Enterprise _brother-in-law_

Tricia--US Navy Nurse _sister_

Nick--US Navy Nurse _nephew_

Michael--US Army [i] nephew[/i]

Kyle --US Army Ranger--Shot 3 times during a raid in Afghanistan and darn near lost his life. _niece's husband_

I am extremely proud of them and all military who put their lives on the line for us. Navy Seals..........YOU ROCK!!!




:yeah

I'm glad he's gone..........


----------



## HGFarm (May 3, 2011)

I am not saying I am sorry he's gone- au contraire- he was here using up oxygen that good folks need in my opinion. I just dont see the point in dwelling on this so much in the media, and infuriating the already 'furious' (nutso) enemy as I am sure more retaliation is coming. In addition, I dont believe he deserved this much coverage- I would have made a simple announcement that he was 'gone' and been done with it.

For some reason, the media thinks we need to report everything 5000 times to the point of just babbling as they have nothing new to say. I just would not be wasting this much film footage on a piece of dirt such as he was.

I am not sad he is gone in any way, but I think it a little 'tasteless' to publicly celebrate anyone's death - I dont care who you are- JMO. I thought it was tasteless when they did it to us, and I feel it is tasteless doing the same.

In regards to the scriptures- nope, sometimes God is not kind, but he is God. We are NOT.


----------



## barnbum (May 3, 2011)

Oh goodness, I feel I should clarify. I said thank you in response to a post because I didn't feel the "dance in the streets" feeling over this, and the post helped me to understand my feelings. “Somber reflection” more describes my reaction to the news. I am glad the man is not able to hurt any more people. I am glad the government is doing what they think is best. I'm very appreciative of those who look out for our freedom. And I pray this brought some peace and closure for those who lost someone on 9/11.

ETA: Laurie, I feel the same. And I certainly do not want to gaze at his photo every time I open yahoo, and there is no way I would ever willingly look at a picture of him dead.

As a teacher, I copied the front page story for my class to read for morning work as this is certainly important news for them to be aware of, and I felt we had a very appropriate, short discussion for a 5th grade class.


----------



## HGFarm (May 3, 2011)

Well said barnbum- kind of summarizes my feelings as well. And I will add that I am extremely impressed with those that put their lives on the line to get the job done and go in and do what they did- and none of our guys harmed. Way to go- they are truly heroes!


----------



## Flying minis (May 3, 2011)

Interesting topic - because I just got to Europe today for work, and was discussing this with colleagues from Austria, Germany, Switzerland, France and the US. General concensus is everyone is glad he's gone; Europeans especially are more concerned about repercussions, because the feeling is that retaliatory attacks would be more attacks of convenience by isolated groups or individuals, which would make them more likely to occur in Europe than in the US (the US attacks require more planning and co-ordination just because of distance - unless it's an American Muslim.) Even my muslim colleagues are glad he is gone though. As far as the celebration in the streets of the US - I understand the feeling, and to tell the truth, I think we should be able to celebrate that a fanatical murderer no longer walks the planet.

Here's the big thing though that I realized while reading these comments - the difference between the US and these fanatical muslims and the governments that support them - notice the wide range of opinions on this thread - all being expressed in a (generally) civil manner - THAT is the strength of our country. That we can agree to disagree is to me the most obvious and fundamental freedom we have, and it is that which separates us from the totalitarian regimes.

"I may not agree with what you say, but I will DEFEND TO THE DEATH your right to say it!"


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 3, 2011)

Jill I agree with you and you are 100 percent right.

I guess for me it brings the threat that is and will always be there to the forefront. Kinda like when I lived in So Cal..we had a HUGE earthquake I lost everything to the damage or looters and then a few months later most are no longer thinking about being prepared till the next one hits.. You know what I mean??


----------



## vickie gee (May 3, 2011)

I am glad they took him out. Wish it had been sooner. I was working in directory assistance on 9-11. That memory will always be with me. I really do not like watching all the celebrating because it brings the pain back. He got what he deserved with the bullet. And he is getting what he deserves in eternity. I have dreams that..., well are very symbolic and whenever I have one of them I pay attention. I had one Saturday night that really had me pay attention. I actually bolted out bed. I told my husband Sunday morning that "something big" is about to happen. And it did.

I salute our Navy Seals for their courage and honor. I hear all the reasons for why we buried him at sea. I'll buy all those reasons but I personally am pleased that we got rid of the body without mulling over a bunch of decision making. I am not showing any outward signs of celebrating but in my heart I am pleased that WE GOT HIM.


----------



## sfmini (May 3, 2011)

What I posted is my opinion, I posted it because it expressed it more eloquently than I could have.

It is good that he is gone. I do believe in the death penalty whole heartedly, not a bleeding heart liberal either.


----------



## weebiscuit (May 3, 2011)

Flying minis said:


> As far as the celebration in the streets of the US - I understand the feeling, and to tell the truth, I think we should be able to celebrate that a fanatical murderer no longer walks the planet.
> 
> Here's the big thing though that I realized while reading these comments - the difference between the US and these fanatical muslims and the governments that support them - notice the wide range of opinions on this thread - all being expressed in a (generally) civil manner - THAT is the strength of our country. That we can agree to disagree is to me the most obvious and fundamental freedom we have, and it is that which separates us from the totalitarian regimes.


Although I didn't quote your entire post, you made many valid points. Yes, we have the right to disagree, and this topic is one of those occurrences which cause a lot of emotional debate. I was a military mom (two sons in the Gulf War... one a Ranger and Captain, the other enlisted), and now I am a military grandmother whose grandson just got back last week from Kandahar, and who I will be able to see tomorrow. My brother is a retired Colonel, and over half of the rest of the family was or is in the military.

For me, my joy in Bin Laden's death goes hand in hand with my over-abundant pride in our military and especially our Special Forces. I completely understand how some people, due to deep religious convictions, find it difficult to say they "celebrate" anyone's death, and I apologize to anyone I initially offended who was coming from this perspective. I am not a christian, so I am afraid I overlooked that aspect of some of the earlier comments.


----------



## miniwhinny (May 3, 2011)

I just want to add to the LB forum members with military family members...

THANK YOU, thank you, thank you. The sacrifices of your loved ones allow us to have this debate. TO completely disagree with each other...to be Muslim, Christian and complete non believers and all be treated the same.

We hear on the news on almost a daily basis how some young soldier has lost their life and we hardly pause in our busy lives to realize what has just happened. It's a blip on the news between getting a glass of wine and starting to cook dinner.

Someone's loved one, someone's child, brother, sister, husband, wife, friend has just paid the ULTIMATE price so that we can sit here and have this debate.

So from the bottom of my heart...THANK YOU for ALL you give.


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 3, 2011)

sfmini said:


> Posted by a friend:
> 
> I have a hard time celebrating the death of another human being, even if I think his behavior is reprehensible. I remember the anger and disbelief I felt when I watched the videos of muslims celebrating the attacks of 09/11. We need to act with dignity and not inflame this problem any further. I just pray for peace and a better world for my kids.
> 
> Another one : "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that" Martin Luther King, Jr.



_Very well said and I agree with your perspective....._

_ I also pray for peace and the safe return of our armed forces.... _

_ _


----------



## tagalong (May 4, 2011)

> I love Ann Coulter's quote: "While the form of treachery varies slightly from case to case, liberals always manage to take the position that most undermines American security."


Anne Coulter and her usual haughty generalizations do not apply in any way to this situation. Plus she will say ANYTHING - the more Out There the better, just to get quoted and noticed.





No matter - IMO this is also NOT the situation where it is yet another "Us vs. Them" thing. This has nothing to do with liberals (even bleeding heart ones) or conservatives or red and blue... or pointing the finger at Clinton or anyone else. Watching some of the politicians on each side do exactly that in the past day and jockey for position annoyed the heck outta me.



> Another one : "*I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy*. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that" Martin Luther King, Jr.


This quote has been making the rounds today but the bolded part was never said by MLK.



That is someone else's thought that was grafted onto MLK's words... which are pretty much along the lines of _an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth makes the whole world blind and toothless. _

Me? I'm glad OBL's gone - simply because it provides a bit of closure for so many. And the info that was found at that compound may undermine a lot of Al Qaeddah (sp?) plans. It might have been better if he could have been taken alive and had that video plastered all over the place - imagine it - OBL in orange coveralls in handcuffs ( and thus no whacky conspiracy theories and "deathers")... but what's done is done and those Navy SEALs should be applauded.


----------



## Mominis (May 4, 2011)

sfmini said:


> Posted by a friend:
> 
> I have a hard time celebrating the death of another human being, even if I think his behavior is reprehensible. I remember the anger and disbelief I felt when I watched the videos of muslims celebrating the attacks of 09/11. We need to act with dignity and not inflame this problem any further. I just pray for peace and a better world for my kids.
> 
> Another one : "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that" Martin Luther King, Jr.



I just cannot celebrate the death of another being. Don't get me wrong, God bless the USA. I just can't be happy that another human being, however reprehensible, has been slain by the hand of another. Peace be with all of you.


----------



## Jill (May 4, 2011)

~Lisa~ said:


> Jill I agree with you and you are 100 percent right.
> 
> I guess for me it brings the threat that is and will always be there to the forefront. Kinda like when I lived in So Cal..we had a HUGE earthquake I lost everything to the damage or looters and then a few months later most are no longer thinking about being prepared till the next one hits.. You know what I mean??


Lisa, yes, I definitely understand what you mean


----------



## Sue_C. (May 4, 2011)

> I just can't be happy that another human being, however reprehensible, has been slain by the hand of another.


It is a good thing that all don't share that feeling, because someone has to go out there, risk THEIR lives, and GET 'ER DONE...


----------



## miniwhinny (May 4, 2011)

I don't think anyone is celebrating the death of a human being. I think it's more symbolic. Its not the man - it's the deeds. I think we're celebrating the end of the deeds. It gives us back that little bit of control. For the past 10 years our lives have changed because of this man. Just try to fly and you'll see that. He took our innocence. He took our feeling of safety. We all sat as a nation in shock and horror as the twin towers were brought to the ground with peoples family members still inside. He changed us that day. The attack on the Cole happened on foreign soil, the Embassy bombings were on foreign soil but Usama brought his hate to our home. He changed an entire nation. We all realized that we're not safe anywhere. He declared war.

He took away our feeling of control. He killed thousands and got away with it.

I don't think it's the killing on of man that we're celebrating. I think it's deeper than that. I think we're celebrating the tiny bit of control we get back knowing he's no more. The satisfaction of knowing the person responsible for such horrendous evil is no longer getting away with it.

An eye for an eye makes the world blind...Yes, it does. But, IMO you have to take that in the context of everyday people making a difference, caring, sharing, giving. Once in a while in the worlds history evil exists. Hitler, Usama (won't go into the list) you can't convince these people not to do what they do. My sons college roommate's grandfather was taken into Auschwitz as a child. 53 of his family members went in with him. His mother, father, grandparents on both sides, brothers, sisters, aunties, uncles, cousins and friends. He came out alone. I would celebrate the end of Hitler too.

The end of Usama Bin Laden won't rewind the clock. It won't give us back our feelings of safety and innocence but it's a small symbolic step in that direction...that's what I think we're celebrating.


----------



## miniwhinny (May 4, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> It is a good thing that all don't share that feeling, because someone has to go out there, risk THEIR lives, and GET 'ER DONE...


----------



## tagalong (May 4, 2011)

> The end of Usama Bin Laden won't rewind the clock. It won't give us back our feelings of safety and innocence but it's a small symbolic step in that direction...that's what I think we're celebrating.


Well said, *miniwhinny*.


----------



## Carriage (May 4, 2011)

"I may not agree with what you say, but I will DEFEND TO THE DEATH your right to say it!"

I can agree with the above statement the most and so will stay right there.

Bobs Bridges

"Please see us first when buying your next bridge"


----------



## txminipinto (May 4, 2011)

chiming in here and then quickly leaving because I just don't really care for these debates. I am glad the man is dead and am one who would have stood in line to pull the trigger. However, do not fool yourselves into thinking the threat is gone. He has been replaced and there are others who are just waiting for their opportunity. America has lost that innocense of being invincible forever.

We will never board another transportation vessel without some thought of what if. We will always assume that an attack is possible. I only pray that we have leaders always in place who take it seriously and have the military to continue to protect American interests.


----------



## HGFarm (May 4, 2011)

I totally agree Carin- the 'age of innocence' is long gone and will never return. There are so many kooks in the world today, I am not only sure he has been replaced but there is probably a long line waiting for that spot!


----------



## Minimor (May 4, 2011)

miniwhinny said:


> I don't think anyone is celebrating the death of a human being. I think it's more symbolic. Its not the man - it's the deeds. I think we're celebrating the end of the deeds. It gives us back that little bit of control. For the past 10 years our lives have changed because of this man. Just try to fly and you'll see that. He took our innocence. He took our feeling of safety. We all sat as a nation in shock and horror as the twin towers were brought to the ground with peoples family members still inside. He changed us that day. The attack on the Cole happened on foreign soil, the Embassy bombings were on foreign soil but Usama brought his hate to our home. He changed an entire nation. We all realized that we're not safe anywhere. He declared war.
> 
> He took away our feeling of control. He killed thousands and got away with it.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## weebiscuit (May 4, 2011)

miniwhinny said:


> We hear on the news on almost a daily basis how some young soldier has lost their life and we hardly pause in our busy lives to realize what has just happened. It's a blip on the news between getting a glass of wine and starting to cook dinner.
> 
> Someone's loved one, someone's child, brother, sister, husband, wife, friend has just paid the ULTIMATE price so that we can sit here and have this debate.


And it's not only that a soldier paid the ultimate price.... it's a life-altering event for his/her family, as well. Children left father-less, women made widows at a young age... parents who have to bury a child... I can't imagine the grief.

Having had a grandson in Afghanistan was a daily exercise in gut-wrenching. Every morning, the first thing on TV was the news, and we always listened for any news of American soldiers being killed, or of roadside bombs going off, or of a Humvee being attacked with resultant casualties, and every time we'd hear of such an event all we could do was wait by the phone to see if the news would reach us that it was "our" grandson among the wounded or killed.

On one occasion we heard of a roadside bomb, with some Americans wounded, but none seriously, and no casualties, so we weren't concerned. About 90 minutes after hearing that, we DID get a phone call from our son, saying that our grandson WAS in that attack, but he only required two bandaids. You just never know.

As I said earlier, our grandson got home safely, and we were able to have lunch with him and his wife today, but he will be sent back there on a second tour. Then the worries start all over again.


----------



## AshleyNicole (May 5, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> And it's not only that a soldier paid the ultimate price.... it's a life-altering event for his/her family, as well. Children left father-less, women made widows at a young age... parents who have to bury a child... I can't imagine the grief.
> 
> Having had a grandson in Afghanistan was a daily exercise in gut-wrenching. Every morning, the first thing on TV was the news, and we always listened for any news of American soldiers being killed, or of roadside bombs going off, or of a Humvee being attacked with resultant casualties, and every time we'd hear of such an event all we could do was wait by the phone to see if the news would reach us that it was "our" grandson among the wounded or killed.
> 
> ...


My sisters husband was killed 4 years ago this memorial day. He left my sister who was 25 or so at the time a my Nephew who has has of course a really hard time of it since. But he still wants to grow up and be just like daddy and although I doubt she went into the street and celebrated she did say she felt some kind of justice. Zack was a great man who is truly missed and a hero. I know the worries while they are gone weebiscuit and also know the horror it is to see 3 chaplains show up at your door. Nothing worse than that in the world but I know my sister is proud of him even though it is hard and if this offers her and the thousands of other families some sense of justice, however small than I am glad he is dead and I am also glad a American Soldier did it






his last pic she took before he left....this is who they Killed Bin Laden for IMHO and the Tens of thousands of other men, women and children he had a hand in killing. I'm sorry anyone has a problem with it but my family and I sure don't


----------



## susanne (May 5, 2011)

If a cougar or bear attacked Keith or one of my animals, I would kill it withour hesitation. I would be thankful it and the threat it represented was gone, and I would be proud that I had the strength and perserverance to protect those I loved.

I would not regret my actions, but I would be sorrowful that I had had to kill a living being, regretting that its viciousness made taking its life necessary.

And, in the end, I would revere life all the more.


----------



## HGFarm (May 5, 2011)

I dont think anyone is regretting that the creep is dead and dumped as fish bait... it's the manner in which people are reacting publicly- which the rest of the world sees and makes opinions/comments on. I would like to think that America has a little more class than the uneducated simpletons that Bin Laden recruited to join his cause. JMHO and not worth 2 cents, but perhaps I am wrong there.


----------



## Sue_C. (May 5, 2011)

> than the uneducated simpletons that Bin Laden recruited to join his cause.


The REALLY scary part about this, is that this statement is so very wrong. So _very_ many of his followers are very well-educated people...as was he...was not he himself educated at a US University? Oh no...tis not the gibbering fools I fear...to have pulled off 9/11 took brains and planning...no uneducated simpletons there.


----------



## Carriage (May 6, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> was he...was not he himself educated at a US University?


He was a VERY highly trained "asset" so his education FAR exceeded anything you get at a university and this is a matter, not born of opinion, but of public fact.

Bob's Baubles

"Nose rings inserted while you wait"


----------



## miniwhinny (May 8, 2011)

It doesn't matter if they are educated or not. These people are religious extremists. "Faith" in what they believe is so diametrically opposed to reality/facts that they don't "think". They're indoctrinated from birth. This is such a misogynistic religion - these men have a LOT to loose. They're filled with hate and we're the biggest obstacle they're facing to spreading their vile, woman hating, oppressive religion.

Makes me want to wear a thong and a wet tee shirt - because I live in the USA and CAN


----------

